# Help fronze bolt!! EGR fronzen!



## HHI SKYVIA (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok so as i was attempting to put my header on i realized that the EGR was completely frozen to the manifold. I've tried everything, PB blaster, 24 mm wrench, adj wrench, vise grips, hammer, heat, even Coke for Gods sake! Ok so heres what i was wondering, i have a a US SR20, and i know that the JDM SR's don't have EGR, my question is.... can i cut off my EGR tube and block the intake side and plug the EGR port in the header? Will this work? Will the ECU go into limp mode? please let me know.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It'll turn the engine check light on... But it'll do just fine without it.


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

Why not get a replacement EGR? It's selling quite cheap. USD30 or below if I'm not mistaken... at least in my part of the world.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

kaizer said:


> Why not get a replacement EGR? It's selling quite cheap. USD30 or below if I'm not mistaken... at least in my part of the world.



Uh because he can't get the bolt off?

Read next time


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

you are trying to remove when the manifold is hot right? sometimes this helps.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

The SR will run fine without any EGR or air emissions on it... just make sure you completely seal the tubes. Your check engine light should not come on, since the EGR system runs off exhaust gas recirculation, and has no sensors or anything attached to it. Your O2 sensor would be the closest thing, and it should be in your exhaust manifold, not EGR piping. You can also pull off your carbon canister, but your car will not pass emissions if you have state emissions where you live.


----------

